# CISV.EXE using 99% cpu !?



## peterwalker (Jan 11, 2004)

hi, there is something running on my computer called CISV.exe .
Is this an innocent process ?
I have recently been experiences slight lag when using my computer for the simplest tasks such as writing a word document and my whole computer startup and general running is painfully slow.
I noticed this process when trying to find any abnormalities running, i noticed that cisv would jump every 2 or 3 seconds to use 99% of the cpu.
I have terminated the process and the problem seems to go away, but upon restarting the computer, it is back and the problem starts over...
has this happened to anyone before? what is cisv? and how can i permanantly solve this problem

Many thanks to anyone with suggestions !

Peter


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Just wanna double check that it's cisv.exe and not cisvc.exe?


----------



## peterwalker (Jan 11, 2004)

oh sorry ! i meant cisvc !! my bad soz


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay that's what I thought.

This process can be tricky because:

1. It is a process that belongs to the Microsoft Windows Operating System. It is used to monitor the memory usage in CIDAEMON.exe and prevent low memory problems. This is an essential system process and should not be removed.

However,

2. It can also be the same file name as a keylogger - called the FamilyKeyLogger.

So to be on the safe side, download Hijack This: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/downloads.htm

Choose "Hijackthis Winzip Self-extracting archive, default path set to C:\Program Files\HijackThis"
Let it default to Program Files and not Temp.

Close out any open web browsers
Launch the program
Hit "do a system scan only"
When that finishes, hit "save log"
The log will open in Notepad
Please copy & paste that log into this thread

Do not fix anything yet
From there we can determine if this process is a culprit or not


----------

